# I am torn



## Bboc (Dec 14, 2010)

What should I do. So we just had our elections. And I was not selected to be a js like I wanted. I have been filling the position of ss every Monday night because the curent ss has a full time job. I was raised on feb 8th 2010. And quickly became a 32nd degree mason. I  am always at the lodge and help where ever it was needed. There were 3 open chairs. And 2 people were chosen who hardly Ever show up except for stated meetings. And one of those rarely shows up for them. I love the masons and the people on my lodge. But I feel like I was slapped I'm the face. Some words from brothers who have been around for awhile or who understand how I feel would really help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Dec 14, 2010)

Bboc,

Try not to let the recent turn of events get you down, theses things happen. I have found that there a lot of times when the "best" person for the job does not get it. My suggestion is that you keep up the hard work and support of the Lodge because I guarantee that someone will notice it. Also, whomever is your newly installed Senior Warden usually is the one who fills any appointed postitions during his year as Worshipful Master. In Texas the Steward's are an appointed position.

I have also learned and like the way that officers are selected at my Lodge. Usually unless something really calls for a drastic change, officers go through the chairs by their "raised date". Of course not all Brothers want to become an officer, and not all of them are qualified or ready at the time that they "should" make the circut; though most find a place to lend a hand.

Do not be discouraged, I am certain that your time is comming and it may not be through the kitchen... I know becasue I will serve my time as Tiler and Steward after I am a Past Master. I like you also pro-tem'd several chairs the first year after I was raised...


Fraternally,

Stewart Owings ~ Senior Deacon
_Raised: April 19, 2008_


----------



## owls84 (Dec 14, 2010)

Why be so quick to get in the line up? This is one thing I think we as Texas Masons abuse. I have been a mason for a few years now and I know I am untempered mortar so sit back and enjoy the freedom. Enjoy Masonry. Travel to other Lodges in surrounding counties. Make friends outside of Lodge. Get active in other ways. Too often we as masons and men try to do what the others are doing and too often we forget to do what we want to do. Sleep on the thoughts for a bit and ask why but take EGO our of it. This is the hardest thing to do but when you can things become so clear and fun. By fun I mean things make sense and you see the good in everything and you begin to take advantage. 

Everyone wants to be a Past Master but why? Every person I know that does it dreads a year of thier life because of the stress and the sad thing....they don't even get to vote in a meeting. Is it because you want to go to Grand Lodge and submit a resolution? You can do that just by a Lodge vote and you can go to Grand Lodge as a Master Mason. Heck I went down there and hung out with some very good men at Crickets and solved all of the world's problems. I never stepped foot in the Grand Lodge building but I was there. There are so many ways to enjoy Masonry and one should not get caught up in the politics of it because it is not for EVERYONE like we tend to do. If I were you I would figure out what YOU like but in order to do that, do it all. What better chance than now since you have no formal commitment.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Dec 14, 2010)

As advised, take ego out of it.  There are usually reasons why some people are selected, and it may all come down to the WM thinking it was not fair to you to ask you to jump into the line so quickly.  So he might be giving you a chance to better get your feet on the ground first.  Besides, you never know what the Senior Warden may have planned for you, and yes, he is already deep into planning his year next year.  If you would like to be in the line, the best thing to do would be just to inform the WM and SW that you are willing to help however you can.  Chances are, they have already seen you helping and filling in for others, and they will continue to ask you to do so.  But just continue to be willing to do what is asked of you.  Believe me, officers further along in the line are always on the lookout for brothers who are willing to go that extra mile to make things less stressful for them when they get to the East.


----------



## JTM (Dec 14, 2010)

owls84 said:


> Why be so quick to get in the line up? This is one thing I think we as Texas Masons abuse. I have been a mason for a few years now and I know I am untempered mortar so sit back and enjoy the freedom. Enjoy Masonry. Travel to other Lodges in surrounding counties. Make friends outside of Lodge. Get active in other ways. Too often we as masons and men try to do what the others are doing and too often we forget to do what we want to do. Sleep on the thoughts for a bit and ask why but take EGO our of it. This is the hardest thing to do but when you can things become so clear and fun. By fun I mean things make sense and you see the good in everything and you begin to take advantage.
> 
> Everyone wants to be a Past Master but why? Every person I know that does it dreads a year of thier life because of the stress and the sad thing....they don't even get to vote in a meeting. Is it because you want to go to Grand Lodge and submit a resolution? You can do that just by a Lodge vote and you can go to Grand Lodge as a Master Mason. Heck I went down there and hung out with some very good men at Crickets and solved all of the world's problems. I never stepped foot in the Grand Lodge building but I was there. There are so many ways to enjoy Masonry and one should not get caught up in the politics of it because it is not for EVERYONE like we tend to do. If I were you I would figure out what YOU like but in order to do that, do it all. What better chance than now since you have no formal commitment.



I'm with Josh though.  A title, be it King or Pawn, is just a title.  Do what work you do for the sake of the work, not for the title.


----------



## QPZIL (Dec 14, 2010)

Echoing what other people have said - remember that Masonry is a life-long journey. Even a full round through the chairs is just a drop in the bucket. 

And brother JTM is right, there's plenty of work to be done as a MM; the title will come when the time is right, no sooner.


----------



## Hippie19950 (Dec 14, 2010)

The best thing I can tell you, is to remember what was told you when you knocked upon the door for each Degree  I have been excited about Masonry, probably more than many. I was all set to do what I was asked or needed to do in our Lodge. My 1st year, I was S.D. Was not yet sure of what all went on, or what I was to do, but I had Brothers in my Lodge, and another in the area who helped me learn a lot about the "business" part. My 2nd year. I was J.W. Before I got there, I started to learn the work of the J.W., and was watching and learning the S.W.'s work. I was all prepared to be S.W., and then start learning all I needed to know to be the W.M. Well, it didn't happen, I was not sent to the West...... The S.W. who was to go to the East is a P.M. of our Lodge, and has had a lot of health issues. He stepped out of the way, and my 3rd year, I AM the W.M..... I've had a tough time. We have E.A.'s who show up some times, other times it's M.M.'s only. I am constantly jumping back and forth between openings, and still trying to learn other things. Not only am I learning the things IN office, I should have had a year to do, I am doing my best to lead this fine Group of Men. They tell me I'm doing good. I feel like I am short changing them. My best advice, is to take your time, learn as much as you can while you're moving up, and come here, and ask questions. I've said it many times, and I'm telling you, this is much like a Virtual Lodge. Blake did a really food thing by getting this forum up and running, and the Brethren have done a great job of assisting him. There are many here who will be more than happy to help you learn, or answer your questions. I've used those services, and I'm not quite half way done. I am told, I may have a 2nd year as W.M. I'm not sure I really want it, but I will take it if the Brothers want me. Main thing, do what you are asked, don't over do anything, and help anyone you can. My S.W. is almost my shadow. I want him with me as much as possible. I want to leave him a good Lodge to take over if that is the decision this next year. I want him to know how to do things, as I was not given any of this. I am probably gonna play hookie, and have him open a Lodge or two before long, just so he can get it under his belt. Have fu8n with this as much as you can, I am


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Dec 14, 2010)

Stay encouraged my brother.


----------



## Wesbarr (Dec 14, 2010)

I had the same type of thing happen to me some years back. At the time I was the youngest member of the lodge at only 23 and felt like I was being looked over because of my age. But I took the wrong approach and didn't serve the lodge as I should have in whatever capacity I could and lost intrest and went almost 4 years without attending lodge. Sometimes you just have to go with the flow and it will come in due time. I have missed out on alot of learning and fellowship over the years wish I would have done things different. Just keeping reminding yourself to keep your head up and that masonry is a life long journey and your timing in the chairs will be here soon enough.


----------



## Casey (Dec 14, 2010)

Everyone has offered great advice, advice it doesn't hurt any of us to chew on in my opinion.  One of the very best things a MM can do is learn the work well enough to teach.  Many brothers have talked on this board about the shortening of work many places do.  One of the blessings of masonry is the bond you form with the one who instructs you; being the instructor is no different; you form a lifelong bond with your pupil.  

An old saying I've heard a few times "If you want to get ahead, slow down"  Might be of some use to you, might not.  Good luck with your reflection brother.  You are in a great place to bounce ideas around though =)


----------



## Bboc (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks guys I really needed those words of encouragement. There was some real good thoughts on here thank you for helping me.


----------



## tom268 (Dec 15, 2010)

Where I am from, not every brother, not even every active brother, get into the line at all. And most of them enjoy the freedom of not being an officer. The goal of freemasonry is to improve yourself, not to get an office. You often give something away, when you are in line. Your concentration is on the lines of the ritual text, not on the overall feeling that the ritual creates.
Taking an office should not be a burden, but it is not a gift either. It is a job to help the rest of the brothers improve themseves by bringing them the teachings of freemasonry. So, take the time and use it for yourself.
In my lodge, officers start with about 3-4 years of lodge membership.


----------



## JohnnyFlotsam (Dec 15, 2010)

tom268 said:


> Taking an office should not be a burden, but it is not a gift either. <b>It is a job to help the rest of the brothers improve themselves by bringing them the teachings of freemasonry</b>. So, take the time and use it for yourself.


Sage words, Brother. :001_smile:

Brother Bboc, it does sound like you've been unfairly passed over, but I am going only on what you describe. Regardless, your time will come, and if you spend the interim preparing for that time, learning the work _and it's meaning_, you will be a craftsman who is far better equipped to carry out the responsibility of instructing his subordinates than if you jump into the line right now. It's an honor to be called, sure, but there is just as much honor, if not more, in diligently tending to the work at hand. 

I should share this...
One of my mentors, as I was going through the degrees, was a splendid fellow, sharp as a tack despite being almost eighty years of age. Always smiling and always ready with an answer to a question, or a deeper insight on this or that Masonic lesson. He is widely regarded as "...one of the best Masons I have ever met..." and has received just about every honor our Craft can bestow on any Brother. And yet, he has never served as WM of our Lodge.

I have served in various Lodge officer positions and on one Grand Lodge committee, and I will certainly do so if asked again, but if I had a choice between between having "Past Grand Master" on my resume or having the respect my former mentor commands from EA's and PGM's alike, well..., you can guess which I'd rather have.


----------



## Frater Cliff Porter (Dec 15, 2010)

The truth is always good as well.  It would be good to approach the Senior Warden and say..."Hey I am chomping at the bit to serve the lodge.  I have all the lines for (insert chairs).  I know those Brothers have to work a lot, will you please consider using me as much as possible to fair empty chairs and the like."


----------



## cemab4y (Dec 15, 2010)

I have been a Mason for 28 years, and I have never held an elective or appointed office.  My career requires frequent moves, and I have spent about 14 years of my career overseas.  I found your post a bit ironic, I know small lodges in KY, where the officers have to be "recycled", because the lodge does not have enough men to fill the chairs.

I encourage you to continue to serve Masonry. You may serve the Craft in one of the appendant bodies.  I joined the Shrine, and I was honored to serve as a club president.


----------



## peace out (Dec 16, 2010)

Bboc, these guys above ^^^^ nailed it.  I understand the desire to jump right into things.  

Ask yourself if you joined for the prestige or for the light.  Subdue your passions and work within the circle.  A motivated brother like you will find a way to serve.  Keep it up.


----------



## 6229 MAC (Dec 16, 2010)

_[FONT=&quot]"To sow, that others may reap; to work and plant for those who are to occupy the earth when we are dead; to project our influences far into the future, and live beyond our time; to rule as the Kings of Thought, over men who are yet unborn; to bless with the glorious gifts of Truth, Light and Liberty those who will neither know the name of the giver, nor care in what grave his unregarded ashes repose, is the true office of a Mason and the proudest destiny of man."[/FONT]__[FONT=&quot][/FONT]_


----------



## jwhoff (Dec 29, 2010)

Brother lean on your light from the Scottish Rite degrees.  Read my post yesterday in the Scottish Rite forum entitled _from Morals and Dogma_.  

Yes, you have gotten good advice from us.  Yes, as a JW I too am mentally going through the chairs behind me and looking closely at the weak spots.  I owe it to my lodge.  The tenant says, "who can best work and best agree."  You've obviously covered one quite well, be sure you are also worthy of the other.  

Remember, we are always working on our own aster.  That's the true beauty of masonry.  When you get to that chair in the East you want to be prepared.  You owe it to yourself and to your lodge.  Patience, like wisdom, must be your strong suite!  

I suspect this irritation is only a growing pain for you.  You've got the mettle to break through.  Just keep chipping away on that old rock and you will be surprised at just how close to perfect it will appear in a few years.

... jwhoff


----------



## JTM (Dec 31, 2010)

Brethren, great advice has been offered and hopefully all the good council this brother has needed has been whispered.  I feel like anything else that needs to be whispered can be done so in a private message.


----------

